# "Blank Box" to keep thieves away from your porch



## richg99 (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=864897


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 14, 2017)

Man, that was great.....world full of [email protected]$$3$ [-X


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 15, 2017)

Should be a way to use a dye pack in there, too.

Roger


----------



## KMixson (Dec 15, 2017)

It would be better if the law was on the victims side and you could leave a mark on the perpetrator. That way when they attempt to steal the package all the police would have to do is wait at the nearest ER for the perpetrator to show up to arrest them.


----------



## renn90 (Dec 15, 2017)

Awesome, but I'd bet a high percentage of blank box users will see some retaliation. 

Back in the 80's I had a large old car in noticeably fine condition, and had two batteries stolen in two weeks. It was like a 'rob one premium battery, get more free' sale. On the third visit, the thief got a surprise, but afterward I felt lucky that my car wasn't vandalized. I still feel a sense of satisfaction, and I'm glad I set the surprise, but there is no way I'd do it again. Probably would get arrested for it these days. Sad.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2017)

Yesterday, I read about a lady who had a package stolen. 

She left another package on her porch for the thieves. I think she had her dog out for a "walk" and deposited his droppings in the new package.


----------



## Ttexastom (Dec 15, 2017)

Very cool rich!!!!


----------



## Johnny (Dec 16, 2017)

my neighbor has a huge St. Bernard that lays poops the size of M18 Claymore land mines.
maybe I should start saving a few of them expressly for the Porch Bandits ??
that would be _HOOT_ to watch that one being opened.


Porch Bandits are so bad in my area that the local Fire and Police departments are requesting 
that your packages be delivered to them if you are not going to be home to accept delivery 
of expensive items until after Christmas. (_HOPEFULLY_ - you can trust your local fire and police).




.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 18, 2017)

thats awesome! i worry about my packages all the time. i live right at an intersection with a stop light......


----------

